# Who do you want to come and watch at your belt gradings?



## Makalakumu (Dec 25, 2004)

Who do you want to come and watch at your belt gradings?

I have found that the right people can be very supportive and the wrong people can be distracting.

Related to this question is a dilemma of mine...

At my second dan test, my wife and first child, came to watch.  I wanted to do well and show my stuff...and I did, until I took a hard side kick to the ribs that put me on my back.  I felt three distinct pops (I guess other people heard that it too), but I didn't feel much pain.  My wife, another student of my instructors, politely asked my instructor to stop the test so we could go and get x-rayed.  I am grateful that she did this because I ended up with a couple of dislocated and (not too badly) broken ribs.  

Yet for my third dan test, I am thinking of just going with myself and my senior student.  I feel that I made a choice at my second dan test.  I put my family before my art...which is not a bad thing, don't get me wrong.  For my third dan test, though, this will be so extreme, I don't know if I can do my best without a total focus on my goal.

upnorthkyosa


----------



## Drac (Dec 25, 2004)

NO ONE!!!!!! God is watching and that's enough...


----------



## MA-Caver (Dec 25, 2004)

If you are distracted by others (non-participants) watching then don't invite. Concentration is important when testing for anything. The higher degree of concentration you have the better off you'll be. 
If it doesn't bother you then by all means invite whomever as long as your instructor doesn't mind them being there.  
Those who watch should be reminded of the extremity of the test(s) and should not interuppt. They should be aware that the instructor will (should  ) know when something is wrong and the test has to be stopped for the better good of the student.


----------



## jfarnsworth (Dec 26, 2004)

The black belt tests are closed. No questions asked.


----------



## michaeledward (Dec 26, 2004)

Tests at our school are also closed. Following the test, there is a promotion ceremony, to which, family and friends can gather. At this ceremony, all students perform their latest form and a technique or two ... higher belts perform more self-defense techniques.

Although, at a belt grading, I would really love to have some senior people, who would then be able to work with me over to review my performance and knowledge. I think, sometimes a pair of 'fresh eyeballs' can offer a new perspective.

Mike


----------



## shesulsa (Dec 26, 2004)

The last two dan tests for my school (the only two) have been closed but there is talk as to the possibility of opening them up to either the public, or invitation only.

 I'm no stellar talent at MA, and I don't particularly care to be watched.  Being alone with the other candidates in front of the black belt panel was harder, I think, than having emotional back-up on the sidelines.

 I'd rather keep the color tests open and the dan tests closed.  The factor of the unknown lends some anxiety to the challenge and kicks up the preparatory stages, I think.


----------



## Aqua4ever (Dec 26, 2004)

For all the tests i've been at so far (my own, 3) the only  other people at the tests are the ones testing...and honestly they are the only people i would want there, the ones that have seen me and helped me through all the hard work it took to get there. Our black belt tests are open to family and other club members


----------



## bignick (Dec 26, 2004)

Same situation at my taekwondo school.  Color belts open, black belt testing closed.  As far as who I would want there?  I've had family members show up a few times and it's never bothered me, but sometimes I would just prefer not to have anyone there.  As stated, the less distractions the better.


----------



## TigerWoman (Dec 26, 2004)

At my rec. bb testing, my master called the local newspaper.  The reporter came unbeknownst to me until I met her in the back room.  She said she came for a testing of a 50 yr. old, hehe, so I said I guess that would be me, so she proceeded to interview me. During the testing, she sat off to the side of the testing table with her photographer taking pictures.  Disconcerting? Very. I tried to block her out and mostly succeeded.  My test got a front page writeup in the paper of a special section insert.  Notariety I would have rather done without.  Sometimes my family comes, sometimes not.  They don't usually bother me.  What bothers me most is having a line of students doing their test waiting in a line to break right next to me doing forms.  They had to scatter because I wasn't about to reduce my stance or look out for them; I did my forms full bore.  I figured the master should have done something about that. Mostly the black belts who are testing test AFTER all others, but I was lucky, not.  TW


----------



## Miles (Dec 26, 2004)

All tests I conduct are open-guep or dan.  The "examination" is done at each and every class.  The formal test is essentially a demonstration of techniques/knowledge that has been practiced.  It is also an opportunity for the examinee to thank those who have supported him/her in their journey.

Miles


----------



## Feisty Mouse (Dec 27, 2004)

I loathe being watched, esp. for any kind of test.

I'm always happy to go watch a friend's test if they want the support of people there.  It makes me too self-conscious.


----------



## Adept (Dec 27, 2004)

All our tests are open. I never ask anyone to come, but I always tell people when they are so that they can come if they want. I dont need someone else watching me to validate my training. I train for myself, and no one else. But if people want to come and watch me (or anyone else, for that matter) I dont mind at all.


----------



## Zepp (Dec 28, 2004)

All of our tests are basically open, but I've never had someone watching at one of my tests who wasn't part of the class.  And I don't think I'd really want a non-participant there watching me anyways.  Maybe I'll invite my parents when I get my 9th dan.


----------



## dmdfromhamilton (Jan 7, 2005)

My parents mayby i would want but sometimes other ppl invite themselves cause the tests are open. Some ppl who have shown up have been very distracting like my gf (i had just started to go out with her and she showed up without notice to watch my belt grading).


----------



## Grubic (Jan 31, 2005)

For my first test I did it alone.  Didn't know what to expect so I didn't want any distractions.  After that my g/f came to all the others.  Didn't affect my concentration one bit.  Our school was always full with people watching the tests.  Was actually kinda cool to get used to having people there.  It helped because later we ended up doing demonstrations for the lunar new year parade.  So the experience of having people at the tests helped out ALOT!

Grubic.


----------



## still learning (Feb 4, 2005)

Hello, Our adults black belt test are closed. For all the other students, parents and anyone can attend  all the classes including test time.  We do not allow parents to get involved during class times. ........Most parents are aware of this.......Aloha


----------



## BrandiJo (Feb 4, 2005)

im still far off from any black belt or dan testing, but i like to have people who i know will suport me. FOr my up comming green belt testing im inviting my church class teacher and my old inst


----------



## Fightback2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Our school is open no matter what's going on including tests.  In fact I took two of my tests outside with whoever happened to be driving by watching (ugh!).  Talk about distractions! 

For my Shodan test I want my son, step-daughter, mother and 2 sisters.  My husband and step-son will already be there since they're also students.  
. . . and I want my sisters there just to prove them wrong (they've told me since the beginning that I'll never make it). :whip:


----------



## karatekid1975 (Feb 5, 2005)

I had my parents at my first-ever testing. My friend (now boyfriend) at the second one.

Other than that, I really don't invite anyone, except for those who train with me anyways (kind of a support group, so to speak). My boyfriend is always there (he trains also). I rather not have anyone at the test. But the graduation (when we get our belts) is ok, though.

My first dan test, my boyfriend will be there (he's testing also). And my mom wants to go to the graduation part (I won't let her see the test .... she would cringe LOL). My dojang lets family or friends tie on their loved ones new belts. I'll have her do that.


----------



## DuneViking (Feb 19, 2005)

Greetings,

Generally our testings are open to invitation, typically spouses, children and other club members. There is usualy some kind of crowd there, depending on the time of year and other local events etc. I enjoy having the support in the crowd. I want photos of my forms sparring and breaks. Distractions and pressures aside, I think its great to share that activity with my close ones. 

Back to distractions and pressure of being watched- yes, you bet its easy to get distracted, _if you allow_ that- that is part of the test as far as I am concerned. Plus, if I am trying to accomplish something, and I know my wife is watching/photographing me, I _really_ do not want her to get a shot of me failing!!!LOL so it forces total concentration on the task at hand. Furthermore, out in the world, I can't remove distractions. If I am in a situation, I have to deal with it as it is, I can't say oh, wait, can you come from the other side, hey little kid stop screamming, turn that music down! etc. 

That is as close to simulating the outworld as I want to get though, I like the invitation only format. So there is a little bit of both sides to my way of thinking about it.


----------



## Sarah (Feb 19, 2005)

Im not keen on non MA'ist watching my graddings, my Ex come and watched one, it didnt really make to much of a difference to my performance, infact would have made no difference if he was there or not!

The people I like to watch are fellow students, they know what its like they know what we are going through, and when we are doing our physical stuff (ie kicking pads etc) they yell for us, and its very motivational! 

Now that im with someone who is also a Martial Artist I would be happy for him to watch....hehe...he's one of us!!  LOL


----------



## rainbows (Mar 2, 2005)

All my tests have been open so far, but I've just heard there's a distinct possibility that my black belt test is going to be closed. I'm not sure what to think about that, it's just gonna feel a bit weird. I also have to travel 150 miles from my home club to test.


----------



## Sam (Mar 2, 2005)

no one. Well, my instructor. But he's the one giving it.

lol.


----------



## lulflo (Mar 2, 2005)

I tend to be oblivious to the actual individuals that are watching the tests, I just see that people are there. I understand that the black belt tests are closed and are under consideration to be open, I guess I don't really care either way, but I think that they are traditionally closed so I would be inclined to have them remain that way.


Farang - Larry


----------

